# American/Canadian Students! Current and Thinking!



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Assalaamualaikum,What's up? I'm Humza in Nishtar Medical College, Multan. Should be in 2nd year but got detained in Anatomy....gotta give that exam in November. Fun times.What medical schools you go to? Where are you from? There is no unity between the Western foreigners...if you look at other foreigners there is a lot of coordination between them--all the way from sindh to NWFP. Introduce yourself, your year, college, all the facts...and let's keep in touch. After all we are all going through this together.Those interested in applying to UHS schools also post...I can give you some head's up.And anybody with Anatomy tips...please hook me up!Allah Hafiz,Humza


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm Rehan, from California and I'm a 4th year at Shifa College of Medicine in Islamabad. :happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

3rd year at Shifa, from Sacramento, CA


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> And anybody with Anatomy tips...please hook me up!Allah Hafiz,Humza


its your senior at NMC...3rd yr,MBBs. feel free to come to me for any kinda help in Anatomy. okay #yes


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm from California and am a 1st year at Shifa


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> its your senior at NMC...3rd yr,MBBs. feel free to come to me for any kinda help in Anatomy. okay #yes


Ammara Sultan? HAHAHAHA

did u listen to FM 93? I was the english DJ and I sent out a special dedication for you from Ali ;-)

where are u from?


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

It seems like everyone here goes to Shif'a!

I should have gone there...I know a few Lahoris who go there. The founders live near me in the US lol.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

so i heard in shifa u guys basically get a house with 10 kids and a cook and all. sounds nice


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

im landing in islamabad on my way back from the states...u guys gonna show me around ;-)


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> Ammara Sultan? HAHAHAHA
> 
> did u listen to FM 93? I was the english DJ and I sent out a special dedication for you from Ali ;-)
> 
> where are u from?


well, i am purely local... #shocked ???#laugh ... btw lets talk about this fm thing on facebook...let me find you there...

and yah, mostly people on this forum are from Shifa because the forum is actually a plausible effort of some students out there at Shifa...#yes but with time,more and more students are logging in from across Pakistan and the globe !


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

hmm i know for a fact that there's quite a few more foreigners on here. either they're suddenly shy or they're actually studying for the term exams that are coming up #baffled



Doc_Ammara said:


> and yah, mostly people on this forum are from Shifa because the forum is actually a plausible effort of some students out there at Shifa...#yes but with time,more and more students are logging in from across Pakistan and the globe !


yep, since Rehan started the site there's a big Shifa member base. haha, that or we're secretly all related or something#wink


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> hmm i know for a fact that there's quite a few more foreigners on here. either they're suddenly shy or they're actually studying for the term exams that are coming up #baffled
> 
> 
> 
> yep, since Rehan started the site there's a big Shifa member base. haha, that or we're secretly all related or something#wink


shoulda gone to shif'a lol


----------



## saja87 (Jun 25, 2007)

*us student*

Hi guys! I'm a us citizen and really, really interested in going to a govt or private pakistani medical school in lahore or islamabad. My high school gpa was 3.6+ with lots of AP classes, honors classes, and science classes such as microbiology, anatomy & physiology, genetics etc. I have completed 2 yrs at a well-known private us university with the plan to double major in biology and psychology so i've taken chemistry, cell bio, genetics, organic chem, calculus, etc in college too. Unfortunately, I had some family problems and low motivation during my first 2 yrs and my gpa is about 3.1. I haven't taken the SAT II, but I did take the ACT back in 11th grade and scored a 27 without any studying so I'm sure that I can do well on the SATs if I have to take them. Do I have a chance in a pakistani med school? Also, do they have advanced standing (maybe take a yr or 2 less) if I have completed some college or if I decide to finish my Bachelor's and then apply? What do you guys think? Thank you in advance for your help!!

#confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's no 'advanced standing,' regardless of whether you have a degree or not. College classes don't matter. The only things you apply with is your high school grades and the equivalence certificate, for government colleges. For private colleges some will want both those things, as well as SAT II scores, not SAT I.

You should read some of the other threads in the forum such as the IBCC thread, and Admission into a Pakistani Medical School. They'll give you all the information you're looking for.


----------

